# leg/mouth sores? UPDATE w/treatment, was staph infection



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

On hedgies, that is. I checked on Mabel today and realized that when she extends her legs all the way, she has calluses on her "knees" of sorts, back where they usually hide under her so I can't see. She also has little cold sore type red spots in the corners of her mouth. I already gave her a bath and put antibiotic ointment on the calluses (they looked pretty scabby). I have no idea where these could have come from, she's been doing just fine. I recently separated her from Alias to keep a closer eye on her since she's been gaining a bit more weight than I'd like. I also have been switching her onto our mix from her baby mix, but this doesn't seem like something that'd arise from a friend being removed or a diet change. Any thoughts? They seem to have showed up all at the same time and are pretty symmetrical.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone experienced leg calluses / "cold sores" on mouth?*

I wonder if maybe she's got a staph infection on her legs and mouth? The spots on the legs look more like sores to me than caluses...but it could be the pictures.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone experienced leg calluses / "cold sores" on mouth?*

That was my thought too. Looks very much like staph. If she gets any more, I'd say that's what it is.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone experienced leg calluses / "cold sores" on mouth?*

Thank you guys! My poor girl. I'll keep an eye on her and see about getting her on antibiotics on Monday if they don't start clearing up on their own by then.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone experienced leg calluses / "cold sores" on mouth?*

Do either of you happen to recall what antibiotics you treated staph with and what the dosage for the medication was?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone experienced leg calluses / "cold sores" on mouth?*

Antirobe is what I've always been told works best for staph and what my vet prescribed for both mine that had staph.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone experienced leg calluses / "cold sores" on mouth?*

I've never had a case of staph (knock on wood) so I can't help you there...Sorry! But as always...Nancy knows best!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone experienced leg calluses / "cold sores" on mouth?*

Just wanted to give an update in case anyone else has a similar situation and wants to know how we handled it - Mabel is 100% healed now, we put her on Antirobe and within 4 days her scabs were peeling up and her mouth was totally healed. She didn't seem to mind the unflavored Antirobe taste and dutifully took each dose of meds. It took 7 days for her scabs to come off on their own, but now she's all back to normal.


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Has anyone experienced leg calluses / "cold sores" on mouth?*

Glad to hear she did okay. Was just reading thread and when you said Staph my heart stopped for a minute hoping you got it seen sooner then later. My poor sister's bulldog had a generalized Staph infection all over his body and was on Clindamyacin for 21 days (no fun). Keep us updated with how she does post-meds and thank you for posting pics so we know what it kind of looks like in case one of our hedgies get it!


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

So glad Mabel is all better! Good info, thank you so much.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

So gald to hear the good news!


----------

